

Template languages and code maintenance - jlatt
http://blog.jeremylatt.com/2009/10/prototypal-inheritance-contra-template.html

======
kristianp
Reminds me of ruby's builder (this blog has a simple, quick example:
<http://beust.com/weblog/archives/000025.html>

Implementation of the xml builder. <http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/2528>

This is supposedly quicker than <http://builder.rubyforge.org/>

I imagine there is a python equivalient.

